# Just got a 2006 X Trail Bonavista!!



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey everyone! I finally picked up a 2006 X Trail Bonavista #2300 in silver! Picked it up at St. Clair Nissan in Toronto for $30100, on the road! (They're giving them away!) It looks awesome and I'm glad I made the right choice. Can't wait to find out more about it from all of you as well. GTA X Trail meet!!!


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i wish there could be one but i dont see it happening any time soon..=(

PS: Try reving it beyond 3500rpm after break in, you've LOVE the sound coming outta that engin when the CVVTCS kicks in.....made a few ricer civic boys looked bad too....heheheheh


----------



## ChineseXtrailer (Dec 8, 2006)

*Good Price! Is that everything included?*



Owen K. said:


> Hey everyone! I finally picked up a 2006 X Trail Bonavista #2300 in silver! Picked it up at St. Clair Nissan in Toronto for $30100, on the road! (They're giving them away!) It looks awesome and I'm glad I made the right choice. Can't wait to find out more about it from all of you as well. GTA X Trail meet!!!


Two month ago I got a silver @ 32600 include tax and freight.


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

Ice, we'll make a GTA meet happen when the weather gets warmer! Thanks for the advice! After how many kms did you stop breaking in the engine?


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

ChineseXtrailer said:


> Two month ago I got a silver @ 32600 include tax and freight.


holy cow.. you guys should come out west... I got mine for $28 600 taxes in, drive away...


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

ok u guys are making me feel bad cux i bought mine at a bad time ...geees ><

so owen, im lookin fwd to that GTA meet. lmk if uve connections or u need some help planning. I'll see what can i do.


----------



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey man congrats. Just picked up an 05 le today. Black with heated leather int. Sweet ride. Fast.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm interested! 2005 SE


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Owen K. said:


> Ice, we'll make a GTA meet happen when the weather gets warmer! Thanks for the advice! After how many kms did you stop breaking in the engine?


All right guys a meeting in the GTA sounds like fun. Let me know if there is ever one somewhere. It would be nice to exchange knowledge among Xtrailers. Hope to hear from anyone soon.


----------

